# Not CC but good story - My Barber was almost robbed



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

I tried to keep this short - I really did - but I had to write it up as long as I did or it just didn't sound right. Ok, here it goes:
==========================
Getting a haircut – mentioned to my barber down the street from where I work how the gas station owner across the street to my workplace has been shot at two or three times in attempted robberies in the past several months and mentioned other shootings in our general area. I asked my barber if he’d ever had any trouble.
He said if he didn’t have his .38 Special he’s sure he’d have been robbed, shot, stabbed or something last week. He’s a one man shop.
Here’s his story as best as I can remember it:
White male & white female drive up in an old beat up van with headlights duct taped on.
No other customers at the time. WM has several tatoo’s – kinda scruffy looking, not too tall but stocky, WF has tatoo’s on leg and neck. The couple comes in the shop.
WM asks price of haircut – Barber tells him $14 dollars
WM says – Whew, that’s too high, Barber says – Well, that’s how much it is, you are welcome to go somewhere else if you want too.
WM sits down and says – ok, go ahead.
Some conversation – WM says – My wife just got a job teaching not far from here & I’m working construction – yadda yadda….
After haircut WM tells WF to pay the man.
WF says – You know I don’t have any money.
WM pulls out a $20 and watch’s my barber open his money drawer to make change.
The couple walks out the door.
My barber watch’s out the window – sees the WM smoking, WF gets in the van – turns it around – backs up into the parking space, sits there with motor running.
WM stands there looking around, finishes smoke.
My barber gets his .38 out & holds beside him out of sight.
WM comes back in – says he’d like some powder on his neck.
Barber says – I can do that – just sit back down in the chair.
WM says – naw, I’d rather you just come over here and do it.
My barber had already noticed the WM’s shirt being out and something bulging from under his shirt.
Barber repeats, no sir – you have to sit back in the chair and I’ll put some powder on you.
WM says, naw – well, I just want to wash my face off.
Barber says – ok, just go back in the washroom and use the sink.
WM says, I’d rather you go bring me a towel (I guess he meant a wet one).
Barber says again – your welcome to go back there and wash up – there are towels already there.
WM says one more time – I’d rather you bring me one.
Around this time my barber had decided it was time to put an end to this situation.
My barber pulled his .38 around to where the WM could see it – told him that right now the best thing he (the WM) could do is get out of here and never come back again.
The WM left abruptly, got in the van – they took off.
My barber tried to get the tag # but only could tell it was an out of state tag.
My barber said his hair was standing up on the back of his neck and it took him a while to settle down after that.
Local PD who gets his hair cut there heard his story – told him he did the best anyone could have done in a situation like that and agreed that if he hadn’t been packing – it sounded like something bad would have happened.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A close friend of mine is a barber in Phoenix (well, actually right now he's a barber at a FOB here in Afghanistan!). He has large sums of cash on hand, and is very wary of a robbery attempt. He keeps a Glock .357 handy.

In a sad story, he used to keep a Taurus .357, but a friend-of-a-friend literally took it from him and jokingly put it to his own temple and pulled the trigger. Thus splattering his brains all over the shop and my friend. My buddy needed a new gun after that, since the cops took the Taurus. (Moral of the story: maintain positive control of your weapons!)


----------

